# Urgent: Help needed on brakepad change (mkiv)



## miami18tjetta (Jun 26, 2005)

I have searched and researched..... I have found no explicit instructions on how to change the brake pads. Specifically, I am interested in compressing the rear caliper pistons. 
I have been told to turn the piston clockwise while applying pressure..... however, I have put a good 25 turns on it, and it doesn't look to be making any progress. I am using a pair of needle nose pliers... so, as you might imagine, I have bloody knuckles and am fuming at this point. 
Someone please tell me how many turns I should expect to turn on this thing.... I mean, if I were working at Midas, how would they do this?!?


----------



## miami18tjetta (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: Urgent: Help needed on brakepad change (miami18tjetta)*

I'm trying to get this done before the sun sets.... is there anyone that can help me out on this?


----------



## miami18tjetta (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: Urgent: Help needed on brakepad change (miami18tjetta)*

Well, it looks like I'm going to have to quit for the evening, considering the massive help I've gotten from the Vortex









As Pepboys was closed for the evening, I will be restarting my attempt tomorrow with a caliper piston tool in hand. However, the only direction I've found as to how to use this tool is to turn it clockwise, while using a "wrench" to put pressure on it while turning. No indication on what exact tool to get.... and I don't see how a wrench will help me here.... but, when I figure out what the moron was talking about, I will be the first guy to post a PHOTO DIY on brake pad/ rotor changes.... 
Kinda surprising, that in 8 years, noone has done this. Ridiculous.......


----------



## Old Dude GTI (Dec 25, 2007)

You only turn the piston 180 degrees with needle nose pliers, then press it in with a c-clamp only about 2MM. Repeat as needed. Not sure which direction you turn it, but if you say clockwise you must know. Is that clockwise for both sides?


----------



## miami18tjetta (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: (Old Dude GTI)*

I'm going 100% on the various, incomplete, DIY posts on this forum. I've read multiple posts that verify the rotation is supposed to be clockwise. I have not, however, heard that you are supposed to rotate a half turn, then compress, then release, then rotate again, then compress.... repeat as needed. 
I went out and got the "Box" tool that has been referred to, instead of busting more knuckles using the pliers today. I put another 25+ turns... with no result. 
I guess I will go back to the store, buy the piston compression tool, and use your 1/2 turn, compress, repeat as needed method... and I will report back. 
Frankly, a moderator should have jumped in at this point to set things straight. Guess Vortex is not what it used to be...........


----------



## miami18tjetta (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: (miami18tjetta)*

Seriously.... what the ****?! 
I now own a caliper compression tool and the box tool.... and I have yielded zero result. 
From what I hear from the PepBoys mechanics, I need a special tool that both rotates the piston (like the box tool).... but also compresses at the same time. It is impossible to put any more than manual pressure on the piston while using the box tool.... and for those that don't think I put enough pressure, I now have a bruised palm to prove it. 
All this bull**** about needlenose pliers and c-clamps is absolute horse**** as far as I'm concerned. Where are the ****ing moderators on Vortex anymore????????????


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: (miami18tjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *miami18tjetta* »_From what I hear from the PepBoys mechanics, I need a special tool that both rotates the piston (like the box tool).... but also compresses at the same time.

You probably want something like this:








http://www.metalnerd.com/cat08.htm
Or the VW 3272 tool that dealers use:








http://www.zelenda.com/VW/page1.html
It is possible that the generic tool from Harbor Freight may work:








http://www.harborfreight.com/c...40732



_Modified by tjl at 10:30 PM 5-26-2008_


----------



## jamesb (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: (tjl)*

The HF kit is a nice universal but I did have to grind two small knotches on the backing plate of the kit so it would sit level and make life a little easier.


----------



## miami18tjetta (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: (jamesb)*

I ended up getting help from the boys in the 1.8T Engine forum.... finally. 
They gave me the same advise as is shown above. I used the "Red Box" universal kit from Autozone (Pepboys and Advance did not offer this part when I was searching on my own. Someone told me to call Autozone and SCORE!). 
After I got this tool ($5 rental for 90days!!! or around $38 to keep) it was suuuuuuper simple. 
DO NOT CHEAP OUT and do this with needle nose pliers or whatever other retarded methods I have seen in my research on this board. Rent the damn tool for $5.... 

Thanks to those above who came through with the right info (albeit, a little late for my purposes). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fat Jon (Feb 27, 2007)

http://www.dieselgeek.com/servlet/Detail?no=313


----------



## refueler (May 24, 2008)

*Re: (tjl)*

I made my own tool by taking large socket that the walls line up with the indentations in the caliper and with an angle grinder gind away the wall of the socket leaving two prongs that fit into the indentions in the caliper you can turn and push at the same time


----------



## jamesb (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: (miami18tjetta)*

I work on more then VW's so it was much more economical for me to buy the 22 dollar universal kit and make the 5 minute modification when I noticed that the backing plate was keeping the retractor off center.


----------



## sayerbj (Jul 9, 2001)

*Re: (miami18tjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *miami18tjetta* »_Seriously.... what the ****?! 
I now own a caliper compression tool and the box tool.... and I have yielded zero result. 
From what I hear from the PepBoys mechanics, I need a special tool that both rotates the piston (like the box tool).... but also compresses at the same time. It is impossible to put any more than manual pressure on the piston while using the box tool.... and for those that don't think I put enough pressure, I now have a bruised palm to prove it. 
All this bull**** about needlenose pliers and c-clamps is absolute horse**** as far as I'm concerned. Where are the ****ing moderators on Vortex anymore????????????





































Dude, there are like 3 thread in the MHIV FAQ section on how to do this, using a tool or a C-Clamp and pliers. Its fairly clear, and not that difficult.


----------



## sn4r3m1k3 (Feb 28, 2008)

so if anyone cares...the part number for the tool is 27111, and there shouldn't be a rental fee from AZ.
Just a deposit, when you bring it back, you get your money back.


----------

